# good to plow with?



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...Zitem400025369187QQitemZ400025369187QQptZATVs


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya it would be a good plow quad. it is 4/wd too makes it even better.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks man but can i plow with a non utility quad?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

You can but i wouldn't suggest doing it. I would stick to the utility quad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I see people plowing with polaris scramblers. there 4x4.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I would e-mail him and ask what he'd talk for it for cash. It's probably not even close to reserve. I'd look around for a brand name product. Those China made ones are junk.


----------



## leroycool (Jan 22, 2009)

^ +1 ..........


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

alc greg, i agree to you about the chinese quads, but for ****s and giggles when gas prices went up to 4 bucks a gallon, 
and the fact i drive v8s and a stick shift car, that only my first daughter can drive,

i went and picked up some scoots so the kids could zip into town, well my wife works in town so i got her one too. 
there a good machine with a good inspection, 
i pretty much nut and bolted them.

hell i rode it and bought me one and i have a bike. its cool to zip into town to get smokes or whatever.

my wifes has 2500 miles, and my 15 yr old has a used one that has 6500 miles on it, half are hers lol.
seein that it cost my wife 4 bucks to go to work for a week, that was when it was 4 bucks a gallon


----------

